# Angeln auf Samsö



## VossiHL (9. August 2004)

Moin,
fahre auf die Insel Samsö und möchte vom Boot aus Angeln,
wer kann mir gute Trailermöglichkeiten nennen?
Wo sind die besten Fangplätze?
Danke für Eure Hilfe!
VossiHL#g


----------



## JapanRot (9. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Samsö*

hi !!!

Wir fahren schon seit 19 Jahren zum Angeln auf die Insel Samsö. #: 
Ich werde dir morgen früh mal eine ausführliche PN oder eMail schicken. #4 

Gruß 

Maik


----------



## VossiHL (9. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Samsö*

Hallo Maik,

klasse ich freue mich schon auf Deine Mail --- schon vorab DANNNKKEE !#v 
VossiHL


----------



## JapanRot (10. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Samsö*

wo habt ihr denn euer Ferienhäuschen ? 

Mit Sicherheit in Marup, Vesterlökken oder Saelvig...oder wie oder was ?
Ich mache mich jetzt mal ans schreiben...


----------



## VossiHL (10. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Samsö*

Hallo Maik,
wir wohnen in Marup Österstrand, diese Ecke hat meine Frau sich ausgesucht, da hier
auch ein Strand für sie sein soll.?

Bin schon neugierig auf Deine Empfehlung im Anglerfreundeskreis kennt keiner
Samsö alle wollen immer nur nach Langeland, auch wir waren dort schon häufiger
ist aber auch schlechter geworden, es gibt zu viele die auch untermaßige
Fische mitnehmen.
MFG
Vossi


----------



## JapanRot (10. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Samsö*

Fischen auf der Insel Samsö / DK

Seit 19 Jahren besuchen wir nun schon die Insel Samsö. Einst drauf aufmerksam drauf geworden 
durch meinen Onkel und auch ruck zuck mit dorthin geschleppt.

Fangen wir mal mit den Angelmöglichkeiten an:

Die Häfen:

-Saelvig Havn-
Dort wirst du von Hou aus mit der Fähre ankommen.
Es gibt keine besonderen Angelmöglichkeiten. Ich kann mich jedoch daran erinnern, das
wenn wir auf die Fähre gewartet haben oftmals gute Dorsche vom Holzsteg ( rechts vom Fähranleger)
sehen konnten. Vor einigen Jahren habe ich nachts als der Fährverkehr zu Ende war mal 
mit Pose und Wattwurm !!!! dort geangelt und konnte ein paar richtig gute Brocken erwischen.
Oft stehen die Fische an der Kante zur Fahrrinne. Angeln ist sonst dort aber nicht erlaubt.

-Kolby Kas Havn-
Ein Fährhafen für die Verbindung nach Zeeland und einige Fischerboote.
Auch im Sommer ist dieser Hafen nicht so gut besucht. Allerdings gibt es
von den Molen hervorragende Angelmöglichkeiten. Ich nutze aber nur noch die 
linke Mole ( da ist nur selten jemand drauf)
Die erkennst sie sofort, da sie keinen befestigten Weg hat, sondern nur durch 
anschüttung von dicken Steinen entstanden ist. Aber der üble Weg lohnt sich.
Das Wasser davor ist glasklar und du siehst immer in was für einer tiefe du fischt,
dort gibt es gute möglichkeiten auf Meerforelle, Dorsch und Plattfisch.
Direkt vorne auf der Mole siehst du im Wasser große Steine liegen. 
Dort kannst du mit der Pose & Wattwurm nachts gute Dorsche erwischen und tagsüber 
sieht man dort oft einen Schwarm Meeräschen vorbeiziehen (da wirst du verrückt bei den Brummern)
Konnte bis jetzt einmal eine mit sehr kleinem Haken und Muschel/Algen/Schnecken Mix überzeugen.
Die Jungs sind richtig kampfstark. Wenn du auf die Mole gehst, schön aufpassen. Einige der großen Steine
liegen wackelig. Am Fuß der Mole kannst du dein Boot hervorragend über eine Rampe slippen. Kostet auch nix.

-Ballen Havn-
Der Touri Hafen. Im Sommer ist da immer reges Treiben und der Hafen liegt voll von 
Yachten. Direkt neben dem Hafenkiosk ist ein Badestrand der ziemlich gut besucht ist.
Von der gesamten rechten Mole kann man sehr gut auf Plattfisch angeln. Dorsche abends
von der Mole und vereinzelt Meerforellen.
Auch dort kannst du dein Boot slippen, weiß aber nicht ob es was kostet.

-Marup Havn-
Ein kleiner HAfen mit ein paar Fischern und ein paar Yachten und Motorbooten.
Rechts vom Hafen erkennst du eine wunderbare Bucht( direkt an den Steilhängen)
von der Mole links bis zu der Stelle wo du nicht mehr um die Ecke gucken kannst (rechts)
erstreckt sich ein schönes Becken. Dort kannst du 1a auf Meerforelle angeln. 
Dort habe ich schon wahre Sternstunden erlebt. Dort kannst du auch sehr gut mit der Wathose rein
zum Fliegenfischen. Slipmöglichkeiten sind mir nicht bekannt.

-Langör Havn-
Ein Naturhafen gelegen am Stavns Fjord. Wenn die Hornhechte da sind, kannst du von der langen Hafenmauer
der Minischwertfischen nachstellen. Auf der mit gras bewachsenen Mole direkt vor der Ruderverein (Samsö Roklub)
habe ich vereinzelt schon Meerforellen mit der Wasserkugel und Heringsfetzen gefangen. Dort herrscht bei
zulaufend Wasser ne´ schöne Strömung so das du eine große Fläche abfischen kannst. 
Der Stavn Fjord ist extrem flach und sandig. Dort kannst du auch sehr gut auf Plattfisch angeln.
Hatte dort schon mehrfach das Vergnügen eine Seezunge und nen´ Steinbutt zu verhaften.
Dein Boot kannst du da übrigens auch slippen


Dann noch ein paar andere Stellen.

Für MeFos empfehle ich dir Balleskår bis Møgelskår mal ein bisschen zu bearbeiten

Brattingsborg:
Tiefes Wasser auf dem gesamten Abschnitt vom Leuchtturm in östlicher 
Richtung bis zur Landspitze Lushage bietet gute Bedingungen für das Angeln auf Dorsche, 
Meerforellen und in der Saison auch Hornhecht.

Besser Rev:
Relativ verkrautet aber auch ein Top revier um Dorsch und Meerforelle zu fangen. Am besten
mit Sbiro oder Wasserkugel wegen der Hängergefahr

Issehoved:
Das Angelvergnügen beginnt ein paar Kilometer südlich der Spitze, 
wo steile Küstenabschnitte anzeigen, daß das Meer hier tief abfällt. 
Hier gibt es die Möglichkeit, Meerforellen und in der Saison auch Hornhecht zu fangen. 
Dorsch bekommt man nicht so oft wie früher an den Haken.

Vesterløkken:
In der Ferienhaus Siedlung Vesterløkken ist unten ein Steilhang wo eine Treppe hinunter zum Wasser führt.
An der Küste dann nach links gehen und so lange am Wasser entlang bis auf der linken Seite ein paar Boote
liegen. Dort fischt du genau in einem Becken. Diese Stelle ist mein absoluter Hotspot für Meerforellen auf 
der Insel.

Köder:
Wattwürmer plumperst du dir am besten bei Niedrigwasser in der Saelvig Bucht 
( dort gibts dicke robuste Exemplare ). Kann aber relativ mühsam sein wenn du es mal
eilig hast.
Dann fährst du am besten nach Langör. An der schmalsten Stelle kurz vorm Hafen kannst du nach
rechts in den Fjord schauen und links sieht es auch wie ein kleiner See. Wenn dort Ebbe ist, hast
du zigtausend von wurmkringeln auf kleinster fläche. Dort hast du ruck zuck mal eben 150 sandorms im
eimerchen. Dort ist es aber relativ schlickig und teilweise ist viel kies in der erde. die würmer halten
nicht so lange wie die aus saelvig. aber wie gesagt...manchmal zählt halt quantität statt qualität...ich
hab mit den Biestern bis jetzt auch noch nicht weniger gefangen.

Auf Meerforelle fische ich fast ausschließlich mit dem Snaps Draget in rot/schwarz. (Bild1)
Ansonsten fängt der Gladsax Classic in rot/gelb auch ganz gut (Bild2)
Und auch der More Silda ist ein echter Klassiker (Bild3)
Kleine Rapala Wobbler in der Farbe Firetiger haben auch schonmal Fische gefangen, aber eher selten.

http://www.lunatic-webdesign.de/gallery/album01/sams?full=1 
da habe ich eine seekarte von samsö bearbeitet, die wracks gekennzeichnet und dir die gps positionen dazugeschrieben.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen...


----------



## VossiHL (10. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Samsö*

Hallo Maik,

danke für die tollen Informationen, bin super glücklich das ich nun gezielter
Angeln kann!
Du solltest Buchautor werden, beim lesen Deines Berichtes läuft einem
schon das Wasser im Munde zusammen.
Ich werde Dir gern Berichten, wie und wo ich die erstemale auf Samsö geangelt
habe --- nach meinem Urlaub!

Nochmals danke für diese 1a Urlaubseinstimmung!



VossiHL


----------



## JapanRot (10. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Samsö*

immer gerne ;-)

was hast du denn für ein boot ? und welche ausstattung hast du ? echolot ? gps ?

wie gesagt...ich kann deine kumpels aber verstehen wenn sie nach langeland fahren.
Die 2 Kutter auf samsö die Pilktouren gemacht haben, haben nicht umsonst vor einiger zeit die segel gestrichen....die haben nicht mehr genug fisch gefunden um die angler zufrieden zu stellen. aber für mefo ist das ein echter tipp die insel.

Wenn du noch was wissen möchtest, frag einfach...


----------



## JapanRot (10. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Samsö*

1a Meerforellen Blinker kriegst du übrigens in der City - wenn man die so nennen kann- Tranebjerg. Dort gibts einen Jagd & Angelshop Samsö Grej....der hat nur vom feinsten da...
Einen Forellenteich gibts auch....mit Teig habe ich da nix gefangen aber auf die beschriebenen kleinen Rapala Wobbler "Firetiger" gings da richtig ab. Ist kaum was los an dem Teich


----------



## VossiHL (12. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Samsö*

Hallo Maik,
morgen fahren wir los, nochmals danke für alles,
welchen der markierten Bereiche möchtest Du uns den besonders
ans Herz legen?
Ach ja, wir haben eine offene Schale 4,3m x 1,9m, mit GPS und 
Fishfinder.
Falls Du einmal in unsere Gegend kommen solltest, lade ich Dich
gern zu einer kl. Angelfahrt ein, allerdings ist unsere Lübecker
Bucht nicht das beste Dorschgewässer absulut überfischt - leider.
Gruss #: 
VossiHL


----------



## Düsselfjorden (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Samsö*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich weiß der Thread ist schon sehr alt, aber ich frage trotzdem mal, wie es zur Zeit anglerisch auf Samsö aussieht.

Würd mich über eine Antwort oder eine PN freuen ;-)

Gruß,
 Bastian


----------



## dedelhh (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Samsö*

Hi Düssel,

hattest Du was erreicht in Sachen Samsö?
Ich stehe vor den Gleichen Fragen.

Dedel


----------

